# General Business Category > Scam Alert Forum >  HOW TO HACK ANY LIBERTYRESERVE ACCOUNT

## seniorboy

Hack liberty reserve trick free
Ad Posted:	Friday, August 14, 2009
Ad Expire:	Sunday, September 13, 2009
User Information: 	 

 Posted by:	autobot
 Phone:	+62811157893
 User Location:	jakarta
 Ad Information:	http://scripthackedlibertyreserve.webs.com/

Ad Information: 	 


 Ad Description:

.........FILL YOUR LIBERTY RESERVE ACCOUNT........ .........EASILY........
<|: hacking script:|---->
Hack liberty reserve trick free

Welcome to our hack-gold Due to many fake topics and hackwares (or better we say Fakewares) about liberty reserve accounts hacking, We are spreading this webpage about the right way how to hack liberty reserve. We donât request any charge or payment about it because itâs FREEEEEEEEEEEE!!! So please read the user agreement below before reading the way how to hack liberty reserve.
User Agreement:
*This page topic is spreaded ONLY for knowledge proposes. We are not responsible about any illegal using of this method and only the user who is responsible about it.
*Before you read this topic you have to agree to not use this method against all liberty reserve users otherwise you will face the law.
*The goal of spreading this webpage is to learn the APACHE server script and how does it works with an e-mail processor.

Introduction :
First of all, you have to know that liberty reserve server is APACHE, which uses a very complicated script which can not been hacked through FTP or TELNET or any of those remote systems. When you create an liberty reserve account, the e-mail you are using to sign up for your new account will be registred into the liberty reserve database, and after your first funding to your liberty reserve, your e-mailâs password will be registred into the liberty reserve database too BUT in a SRK encryption.
In this chapter, we will introduce the method how to hack an liberty reserve login PIN, master key and e-mail adress and its password through Apache MP E-mail Script (AMPES) which improve the liberty reserve PIN robot.

Now letâs get start, and here is the way how to hack an liberty reserve account and password :
FIRSTOF ALL YOU MUST HAVE AN LIBERTY RESERVE ACCOUNT AND IT MUST WORTHS A POSITIVE BALANCE
Get ready to compose a new message. Send this message to the liberty reserve robots manager which is registred on the apacheâs
mail server (sii.apache.com). The liberty reserve robots manager e-mail is
In the subject field write : mailto: autobot.libertyreserve.responds@gmail.com (To cheat the APACHE server as you are the liberty reserve server administrator)
COPY AND PASTE THIS SCRIPT INTO THE MESSAGE FIELD AND REPLACE THE RED WORDS WITH THE RIGHT INFORMATIONS:

============================================
recoverysecurity
content-Type:text/plain
charset=us-ascii
address000%%confirmation0e24.graffiti.com
p38ylec00rm::s%%www.libertyreserve.com%%
U1234567.informsto%%www.libertyreserve.com%%
/viewdetails.asp?id?=Uxxxxxxx
start(retrieve>0)accountpassword%%www.libertyreserve.com%
verified(*value==float)email@gmail/hotmail/windowslive/yahoo/domain.com%spambloc
ked
%passmailverif=?emailpasswordsecureid%protected
%%http://www.libertyreserve.com%%/view...ecure%spambloc
ked
%%http://www.libertyreserve.com%%/view...2#%spamblocked
searchmsgend24hrsearchmsgend24hrregadmin_id>
lrscirobotpsl016MPrk6dis tuser>>>here write your victimâs liberty reserve account number<<
send&&idR20034-tsa-0583#
endofmsg
>>here write your own e-mail adress again<<>>process_stat;true&min;
tmout;srk&dmnstk1560975prc5amed;ffmdk;end_script,, ,1;end_script,,,2,,,end
============================================

SEND THE MESSAGE AND YOU WILL RECEIVE A MESSAGE FROM THE LIBERTY RESERVE ROBOTS SERVER WHICH WILL CONTAIN THE VICTIMâS LIBERTY RESERVE ACCOUNT NUMBER â LOGIN PIN- MASTER KEY- E-MAIL ADRESS â E-MAIL PASSWORD.(YOU WILL RECEIVE THE E-MAIL WITHIN 12â>48 HOURS TIME)

YOU ARE DONE!!!

***MAKE SURE THAT YOU REPLACE THE RED WORDS WITH THE RIGHT INFORMATIONS FOR YOU RECEIVE THE MESSAGE***
->you only need to change<---

* U1234567=your account number
* accountpassword=your account number
* email@gmail/hotmail/windowslive/yahoo/domain.com=youremail
* emailpassword=your email password
* 222=masterkey
* 11111=login PIN
* LAST DOWN FORGET PUT YOUR VICTIM ID'S


EXPLICATION :
When you send the mail message, the liberty reserve sci robots server will connec to to the logins database through this link https://mail.apache.com/liberty reservescirobâ¦b/pin&logs.mdb, and it will activate the reading and writing feature on the database to make it reachable by robot, once itâs connected, it will verify the e-mail where the script come from, your e-mail adress, e-mail password, liberty reserve account number and liberty reserve master key and login pin will improve your status.The robot will face the liberty reserve membership encryption on APACHE server which will requires the username and the password of the liberty reserve system administrator, donât worry about it because itâs included into the scriptâ¦(regadmin_id>lrscirobotpsl016 MPrk6<)â¦The robot will make a search of the victimâs account number informations, and it will generate its password (in ASCII reading mode from a-z, A-Z and 0-9) till it find the right password of this account, after that the e-mail and its password will be automatically included between 2 arcs and separated with 2 dashes. An e-mail messsage will be sent back to you with a subject name (SCI_USR_REPORT) and you will see this report into the message :
SCI_USR:
RANDOM_STK:
RK_SPM:
RDB_MPH

ENJOY LEARNING AMPES SCRIPT !!

NETWORK ENCRYPTION TEAM
HACKING AND NETWORKS HIGH SCHOOL
NEW YORK -USA

..................................................  ..............................
..............................
AND FINISH!!!!
wait 24hours then they will fill your account
auotamtically
...............................................
....:::HACKING IS FUN:::....
..............................................

.........FILL YOUR LIBERTY RESERVE ACCOUNT........ .........EASILY........
<|: hacking script:|---->
Hack liberty reserve trick
http://scripthackedlibertyreserve.webs.com/
http://scripthackedlibertyreservefree.blogspot.com/

----------

BBBEE_CompSpec (14-Dec-09)

----------


## Dave A

I really debated the wisdom of releasing this one from the moderation queue, but maybe this way I'll save some dumb shmuck some money one day.

Once you get past all the "script" BS, you're emailling all *your* account and email security data to a gmail address! Make sure your account has a positive balance before you do because it ain't going to be there within the next 24 hours or so.

Mind you - considering you were hoping to rip off someone else, maybe you deserve to get ripped off. On second thoughts - go for it.

And just in case someone reads this and would find this information useful, here is seniorboy's IP address.



You might note he's been here before, albeit under different aliases.

Seniorboy, may the sirens be wailing for you one day. Cheers now  :Wave:

----------

BBBEE_CompSpec (16-Dec-09)

----------


## SilverNodashi

Dave, that IP address is a shared IP address on Telkom's ADSL network, hence the "shared IP" phenomena you're seeing  :Smile: 

I would, however, report this port to libertyserve, and gmail if I were you.

----------

BBBEE_CompSpec (16-Dec-09), Dave A (12-Dec-09)

----------


## Dave A

Thanks Softdux. I was wondering if this was a proxy server. Although I've got a script loaded that in theory can sniff through proxies, I'm not totally confident it can always do the job.

So in fact this is being posted from South Africa! The combination of time and IP should make it traceable to origon.  :Hmmm:

----------

BBBEE_CompSpec (16-Dec-09)

----------


## SilverNodashi

Dave, I normally send a message like that to SAIX's abuse department, but I never get a response from them. So, I think unless there was some real damage done, it's not really taken seriously.

----------

BBBEE_CompSpec (16-Dec-09)

----------


## tec0

Well this is actually educational, now I know that your real identity can be exposed and more importantly privacy on the net is none existent. Well so much for individual privacy...

----------


## Dave A

The Electronic Communications Act has certain requirements.

You don't think seniorboy deserves the exposure, tec0? Personally, I don't take lightly to people trying to use this site to perpetrate fraud.

----------


## tec0

I do think if someone abuse something that you have the responsibility and the right to protect and report! Never ever for once think that I will encourage any criminal activity! 

However, you are good host and will not abuse such information... You will do the right thing. Still there are some hosts that is not like you, their motives might not be for the right reasons... 

See if a âbadâ host wants to find someone... that person will be found and I am not so sure people would like that one bit if a âbadâ host have access to their information. That is why I posted something not too long ago about chat-room legislation. It was to protect good people from âbadâ hosts and this is a real scenario...  :Yes: 

There is always two sides to the coin...

----------

Dave A (14-Dec-09)

----------


## Dave A

Normally it would take a court order to get me to release the IP info, but frankly I'm hoping seniorboy will try to sue me for disclosing "privileged" information. Pretty hard to sue someone without disclosing who you really are - and I've got a tidy counter-suite lined up for that eventuality  :Wink: 

Seriously, fraudsters like this need to get hunted down and put where they belong.

----------


## daveob

I agree with Dave_A on this.

Unfortunately, depending on how much damage your post does to the scammers operations, you are easy to track down, whereas you don't know who he is or what he looks like if he walks up to you in the street. Kind of puts you in a vunerable situation.

----------


## tec0

I agree get rid of them all! The internet will be a better place without scamming, spamming and hacking! We don't need it... As long as you are just and your reasons is just then I say good luck and I hope you teach him a lesion that they will never forget.

----------


## Dave A

> Kind of puts you in a vunerable situation.


I'm in extra time anyway  :Wink: 

After enough near misses, it doesn't bother you anymore. Living in fear is not a life worth living.

----------


## tec0

Well I stand to be corrected on this but as far as I know ISP's can tell you who was using the IP address in question. Then with a court-order the ISP can release the information and you will have an ID number, residential address work and home number. Then the police "if they feel like it" can track him or her down with relative ease. 

If I am not mistaken this was part of the RICA pipedream...  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Dave A

> Then the police âif they feel like itâ can track him or her down...


There's the real problem. There seems to be a lack of will to pursue these fraudsters.

----------

tec0 (16-Dec-09)

----------


## SilverNodashi

> Normally it would take a court order to get me to release the IP info, but frankly I'm hoping seniorboy will try to sue me for disclosing "privileged" information. Pretty hard to sue someone without disclosing who you really are - and I've got a tidy counter-suite lined up for that eventuality 
> 
> Seriously, fraudsters like this need to get hunted down and put where they belong.


Dave, correct me if I'm wrong, but you're not the host  :Smile:  You merely provide a service on the internet which is open to the public. Thus the user's IP address, and any other relevant info can be obtained from you without a court order. Only the ISP which he used to connect onto the internet may require a court order to obtain such information. 

I know of cases, especially in the USA (where your website is hosted) where the ISP / hosting company faced heavy law suits cause the website owner refused to give them similar info.

----------


## Dave A

You raise an interesting point, SoftDux.

My thought was publishing the IP might be seen as in contravention of the privacy statement of TFSA (and thus actionable), but by my understanding not in this instance. I plead in my defence it was "reasonably necessary to protect the rights, property or safety of The Forum SA, its users or the public."

Obviously the issue you raise can get quite complicated when it comes to the internet. My departure point is ordinarily things like IP addresses are not for public or general disclosure. I'll worry about the specific legal merits of any request as (or _if_) they arise.

----------


## tonyflanigan

K.

Liberty Reserve are somehow connected to aimtrust.com

We are currently getting about 60 hits a day from aimtrust.com

Our research indicates that aimtrust.com/net etc are all a scam.

We have tried repeatedly to contact these beings to remove the links from their site to ours. (We can't find the links on their site btw), but have had no success.

We have e-mailed their hosting company, domain registrars, you name it, we have probably tried it.

If anyone has any advice, it would be greatly appreciated.

----------


## SilverNodashi

"Follow the money trail", and you will find the owner. 

i.e. do a WHOIS lookup on the domain and find out who it belongs to. If you are really persistent, and want to take these guys down for good, then there are ways todo it  :Smile: 

Contact the ISP where the website, or server is hosted and get them to take the website down, if needed.

----------


## tonyflanigan

@softdux  we have done the whois thing. They are hosted with godaddy, who are just as "blarrie" impossible to contact. Apart from that, the domain is registered via DomainsByProxy.com, who won't give us any info. 

I have considered blocking their ip (91.202.63.144) with an htaccess file.

But, as they say in the classics, "moenie warrie nie, watch net!" Somewhere, somehow we will reach a confrontation, er, sorry, conclusion.

----------


## tec0

The interesting fact is that to stop them YOU need to take action and not law-enforcement. Why do we have Interpol again? Oh yes they don't exist. FBI... there warnings are on all the original DVDs but again nothing... So I think cyber police might be a good organisation to start get the UN involved and start tracking these horrible people down??      :Yes:

----------

